

What not to name your spaceship - te_platt
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2012/06/05/prometheus_icarus_ii_narcissus_what_not_to_name_your_spaceship.html

======
bandy
• Also, don't buy airplanes or spaceships manufactured by corporations with
Daedalus in its name.

